# I shall take a long break from TC.



## Capeditiea

I have been wondering this for quite some time... 
now it makes sense. There are only a few folk here who fully understand what it means to be creative. I feel sad for the future of classical music... because not many accept creative thought... at least here. 

So, i shall leave for a while... until folk can understand what it means to be creative. 

Many of you disgrace the gnosis goddess of art and creativity. So, in this regard i shall part for a while. 

See you whenever i do return.


----------



## Room2201974

> There are only a few folk here who fully understand what it means to be creative.


You are implying with this statement that you know what it means.

Could you share that with us?


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> I feel sad for the future of classical music... because not many accept creative thought... at least here.


You don't consider the halftime adjustments of knockout games as being a great creative thought in classical music?!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I hope this isn't a flounce-out because the compositions that you have offered for judgement haven't exactly been given a unanimous thumbs-up from those who have checked them out. Why not take the easy option - put it behind you and enjoy TC from a non-composer perspective like the vast majority of us.


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> You are implying with this statement that you know what it means.
> 
> Could you share that with us?


Yes and Yes.

It happened a long time ago, when i was strolling along down a pathway, when i was suddenly face to face with a huge turkey. It was nearly the size of an elephant, it started gobbling, which was fff. Suddenly, cats were magickally summoned by a nearby human. Whom mistaken me for the bad guy of summoning this turkey. We ended up shooting out magic fireballs back and forth. Which was then the surrounding area was completely destroyed. Which then a marching band mysteriously comes in and starts jotting down various notes describing the damage. This was not a good sign since the magickal human had vanished and here i am with a fireball floating above my hand. I go all dragonball z on the marching band, which turns out they were just parts of a demon that had given the illusion that it was a marching band... this demon started eating the burnt trees simply to gain power... but in the end it was completely tempted by the horde of cats who all decided to rub against the demons thousand legs. Thusly nearly everyone lived happily ever after.  While i was confused as to what just happened. :O


----------



## Capeditiea

elgars ghost said:


> I hope this isn't a flounce-out because the compositions that you have offered for judgement haven't exactly been given a unanimous thumbs-up from those who have checked them out. Why not take the easy option - put it behind you and enjoy TC from a non-composer perspective like the vast majority of us.


i am a composer...


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea said:


> I have been wondering this for quite some time...
> now it makes sense. There are only a few folk here who fully understand what it means to be creative. I feel sad for the future of classical music... because not many accept creative thought... at least here.
> 
> So, i shall leave for a while... until folk can understand what it means to be creative.
> 
> Many of you disgrace the gnosis goddess of art and creativity. So, in this regard i shall part for a while.
> 
> See you whenever i do return.


So is your idea of a long break 6 hours?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Good luck, then.


----------



## Blancrocher

Capeditiea said:


> So is your idea of a long break 6 hours?


If it makes you feel any better, most of us reneged on our "I'm leaving this hellhole" speech more quickly than that.


----------



## Capeditiea

Blancrocher said:


> If it makes you feel any better, most of us reneged on our "I'm leaving this hellhole" speech more quickly than that.


*nods, *wipes tears from eyes, thank you it does.


----------



## Klassik

Blancrocher said:


> If it makes you feel any better, most of us reneged on our "I'm leaving this hellhole" speech more quickly than that.


Actually making a speech is a guarantee that one will be Bach. The ~90% of the 30,776 TCers who left this forum did so quietly. Well, maybe they muttered profanity to themselves while reading a stupid thread before permanently hitting the log out button. :lol:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Actually making a speech is a guarantee that one will be Bach. The ~90% of the 30,776 TCers who left this forum did so quietly. Well, maybe they muttered profanity to themselves while reading a stupid thread before permanently hitting the log out button. :lol:


:O does this mean that i may actually end up with the curse of the ninth when i write my ninth still?


----------



## Room2201974

Capeditiea said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> It happened a long time ago, when i was strolling along down a pathway, when i was suddenly face to face with a huge turkey. It was nearly the size of an elephant, it started gobbling, which was fff. Suddenly, cats were magickally summoned by a nearby human. Whom mistaken me for the bad guy of summoning this turkey. We ended up shooting out magic fireballs back and forth. Which was then the surrounding area was completely destroyed. Which then a marching band mysteriously comes in and starts jotting down various notes describing the damage. This was not a good sign since the magickal human had vanished and here i am with a fireball floating above my hand. I go all dragonball z on the marching band, which turns out they were just parts of a demon that had given the illusion that it was a marching band... this demon started eating the burnt trees simply to gain power... but in the end it was completely tempted by the horde of cats who all decided to rub against the demons thousand legs. Thusly nearly everyone lived happily ever after.  While i was confused as to what just happened. :O


Not the answer I was looking for. I think you are confusing an acid trip with creativity.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O does this mean that i may actually end up with the curse of the ninth when i write my ninth still?


Great composers aren't worried about the curse of the ninth. Look at Anton Fils. He wrote many more than nine symphonies before he ate that spider that killed him. :lol: The key to avoiding the curse of the neinth is to avoid writing a terrible fourth movement.


----------



## Capeditiea

Room2201974 said:


> Not the answer I was looking for. I think you are confusing an acid trip with creativity.


...i shall now translate. :3

It happened a few hours ago, when i was calmly looking at posts on TC, when i was devistated by how many dumb posts there are... like there are a whole bunch, so much that it just penetrates my eyes where i am devistated by this... Funny thing is folk think it was the post i recently posted upon today's composers... well it was part of it... turns out they just were mean to me... So i decided to let off some steam and post another crazy thing. I ended up listening to some of my music to see why they would say this. Their reasons were not apparent to me... But still i felt convicted and decided "Hey, it is time to post a post on my leaving." Which knowing i had to translate this, to make more sense or grant some kind of epiphany... this is where most folk fail to see the relation... what was that about eating trees to gain power?

hopefully that makes enough sense... but it just goes to show on what level of insanity i am at... or creative mind... one or both... not sure yet...


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Great composers aren't worried about the curse of the ninth. Look at Anton Fils. He wrote many more than nine symphonies before he ate that spider that killed him. :lol: The key to avoiding the curse of the neinth is to avoid writing a terrible fourth movement.


:O so i can simply beat it by only having 3 movements in my ninth?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Great composers aren't worried about the curse of the ninth. Look at Anton Fils. He wrote many more than nine symphonies before he ate that spider that killed him. :lol: The key to avoiding the curse of the neinth is to avoid writing a terrible fourth movement.


apparently i am not a great composer... in most folks eyes...

*crawls back in the hole under the rock, and eats a bunch of cake...


----------



## Vasks

I like cake too


----------



## Capeditiea

Vasks said:


> I like cake too


*shyly, gives Vasks a slice. :3 Here.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O so i can simply beat it by only having 3 movements in my ninth?


That's one strategy. Mainly, just avoid a chorus.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> That's one strategy. Mainly, just avoid a chorus.


or D Minor...

even though i am planning it in this key.


----------



## Capeditiea

Do failed attempts at a symphony count? :O 

because if that is the case, i may only make it to five... or less.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> It happened a few hours ago, when i was calmly looking at posts on TC, when i was devistated by how many dumb posts there are... like there are a whole bunch, so much that it just penetrates my eyes where i am devistated by this


This is a fairly common experience here at TC. It's probably why ~90% of TC members end up leaving this site. I've solved this issue by reading the "main forums" only sparingly and sticking to the Community Forum. Here, there are many witty puns and 4'33" jokes.  Believe it or not, the best musical discussions actually happen right here in the Community Forum! 

They say that life is full of puns and games. Well, screw the games. I'll keep the puns...and discussions of 4'33".


----------



## Vasks

yumm, yummm, yummm


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> i am a composer...


MeToo (post needs 15 char


----------



## Flamme

I went to really long breaks from here but never announced...Its almost like you want to be stopped! If you need a rest just go its perfectly normal...


----------



## Capeditiea

Flamme said:


> I went to really long breaks from here but never announced...Its almost like you want to be stopped! If you need a rest just go its perfectly normal...


*nods, i require about a dozen cats would you grant me some?


----------



## Flamme

So called ''social networks'' make us crippled...Whenever i turn off freakin Fb i feel like im going cold turkey!!! I have to find a freakin substitute...All that babbling about nothing makes us both dumb and numb unable to have a meaningful conversation in that ''scary land'' called The Real Life...We lose our instincts, sharpness and boldness and change them for illusions of greatness we get by likes, shares, subscribes...Its not normal nor natural...


----------



## Roger Knox

Flamme said:


> So called ''social networks'' make us crippled...Whenever i turn off freakin Fb i feel like im going cold turkey!!! I have to find a freakin substitute...All that babbling about nothing makes us both dumb and numb unable to have a meaningful conversation in that ''scary land'' called The Real Life...We lose our instincts, sharpness and boldness and change them for illusions of greatness we get by likes, shares, subscribes...Its not normal nor natural...


Now I have a better idea where you are coming from, and agree. One more thing about Facebook -- who gets my data?

And now for something completely stupid. When I saw "Fb" my first reaction was "F-Flat," not "Facebook!" (In my generation, Fb was how we used to _type_ the flat symbol,)


----------



## Flamme

I dont really give much thought about some company taking my data because im not buying anything there but i call it ''Fakebook'' because people misuse it and overuse it, losing the precious touch with constantly changing and often hard realities of life.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> It happened a long time ago,


Kind of Rimbaud and surreal, I like. No your posts are not insanity anymore than dreams are, in my humble unqualified opinion. But anyone concerned about the insanity of someone should consult a health professional.

A person who worked in mental health suggested to me that the difference between creativity and insanity is that with insanity you "can't come back," at least, not without difficulty.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> I have been wondering this for quite some time...
> now it makes sense. There are only a few folk here who fully understand what it means to be creative. I feel sad for the future of classical music... because not many accept creative thought... at least here.
> 
> So, i shall leave for a while... until folk can understand what it means to be creative.
> 
> Many of you disgrace the gnosis goddess of art and creativity. So, in this regard i shall part for a while.
> 
> See you whenever i do return.


Have worked in the field of music for over 40 years, just saying ... Few people fully understand creativity in the arts anywhere, at least nowadays. Many of us do fear for the future of classical music, and non-acceptance of creative thought _in music_ is one, but not the only reason.


----------



## Flamme

In this world people ''live to see another day'' no real depth anymore, and if you are deep they look at you like youre a serial killer...But you must adjust to things you cannot change.


----------



## arpeggio

Anyone who has any kind of musical background, even a lowly amateur like myself, does not do well here.

To say the posts are "dumb" is a bit unfair. Most non-musicians think differently about music than most musicians.

For example, who is the best Mahler conductor is a meaningless discussion for many of us. Of course there are bad Mahler conductors in the world, but the differences between Bernstein and Walter are insignificant. There are probably at least fifty great Mahler conductors. Having a discussion about which one is the best is a waste of time. So I have discovered the best strategy is to avoid such threads and not to make fun of them.

It is amazing when we get resistance for something we say.

A few years ago I had an interesting experience concerning Schubert's _Unfinished Symphony_. I never cared for the work but I had a chance to perform it. As result I heard things that I never heard before and it changed my perception of the work. I took a lot of criticism from members who did not understand how I could not like the work before I performed it.

Even though we can not criticize other members we can attack the integrity of composers and musicians with impunity.


----------



## Klassik

arpeggio said:


> Anyone who has any kind of musical background, even a lowly amateur like myself, does not do well here.
> 
> To say the posts are "dumb" is a bit unfair. Most non-musicians think differently about music than most musicians.
> 
> For example, who is the best Mahler conductor is a meaningless discussion for many of us. Of course there are bad Mahler conductors in the world, but the differences between Bernstein and Walter are insignificant. There are probably at least fifty great Mahler conductors. Having a discussion about which one is the best is a waste of time. So I have discovered the best strategy is to avoid such threads and not to make fun of them.


People with or without musical backgrounds should know the subjective nature of music. It's no different than rocky road ice cream. You can give two people the same rocky road ice cream and one might love it and the other might hate it. It's the same with music. To me, this isn't that difficult to figure out even for people who are totally clueless about music, but it's a totally foreign concept to many here.


----------



## arpeggio

Klassik said:


> People with or without musical backgrounds should know the subjective nature of music. It's no different than rocky road ice cream. You can give two people the same rocky road ice cream and one might love it and the other might hate it. It's the same with music. To me, this isn't that difficult to figure out even for people who are totally clueless about music, but it's a totally foreign concept to many here.


Generally I agree with what you are saying. Many of us have been trying to say the same thing for many years. It is impossible to say that this composer is better than that composer. Yet in spite of this we have many threads and posts by members who undermine the integrity of composers and musicians they do not like.


----------



## Capeditiea

Roger Knox said:


> Few people fully understand creativity in the arts anywhere, at least nowadays. Many of us do fear for the future of classical music, and non-acceptance of creative thought _in music_ is one, but not the only reason.


exactly.  we need to bring it back. :


----------



## Capeditiea

Flamme said:


> In this world people ''live to see another day'' no real depth anymore, and if you are deep they look at you like youre a serial killer...But you must adjust to things you cannot change.


:O last time i adjusted the things i couldn't change, i ended up going from serial killer to some hobo who shouts "the end is coming!" in a chantlike fashion, which then everyone laughs and suddenly they end up going bonkers just realizing that maybe it is true that world has ended... but little did they know the one who was chanting "the end is coming!' was the one who ended the world. :O wait does that still sound like a serial killer? :O

*nods, strange how things are...


----------



## Capeditiea

arpeggio said:


> Generally I agree with what you are saying. Many of us have been trying to say the same thing for many years. It is impossible to say that this composer is better than that composer. Yet in spite of this we have many threads and posts by members who undermine the integrity of composers and musicians they do not like.


many of the things here are also very foreboding, take some lesser known composers. like, Sorabji or Xenakis or Stockhausen or Cage or Messeian or a few others who have really challenging names to spell... that i recently enjoyed. (primarily Contemporary Composers.)

Here people turn down a bunch of them... but then they enjoy Saint Saens... (which he angers me to no bounds...) talk about EBM in the classical genres... sheesh... Countless times i got lost thinking my computer decided it was a great idea to randomly play various music, from Brahms, Mahler, and some kinda of Vivaldi Symphony... And this dude was given Sainthood from it... sigh... But then after this, you have the contemporary composers who sound graceful with their new amazing style that is unheard of in other epochs.

:O eekk, i suddenly broke out in a rant...

but what i was originally trying to say, was a lot of folk can be influenced easily by stating So and so is blah, don't even try. I mean i have fallen victim to their evil demands of destroying the lineage of many contemporary greats, like Messeian, Korngold, Capeditiea, Sorabji, Coates, Xenakis, Zorn, Zappa, etc.

But now i have cats! and we shall rule the world.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> Here people turn down a bunch of them... but then they enjoy Saint Saens... (which he angers me to no bounds...) talk about EBM in the classical genres... sheesh... Countless times i got lost thinking my computer decided it was a great idea to randomly play various music, from Brahms, Mahler, and some kinda of Vivaldi Symphony... And this dude was given Sainthood from it... sigh... But then after this, you have the contemporary composers who sound graceful with their new amazing style that is unheard of in other epochs.
> 
> :O eekk, i suddenly broke out in a rant...
> 
> but what i was originally trying to say, was a lot of folk can be influenced easily by stating So and so is blah, don't even try. I mean i have fallen victim to their evil demands of destroying the lineage of many contemporary greats, like Messeian, Korngold, Capeditiea, Sorabji, Coates, Xenakis, Zorn, Zappa, etc.


You can't bash Saint-Saëns around here. The spirit of Bettina would be very upset!  We can't have that. I'll stick to Brahms, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi, and Francesco Zappa (the 18th century one). You can have all the Sorabji, Stockhausen, and Mahler that you want. More CDs of what I like for me, more CDs of what you like for you (well, except Mahler, nobody wants those)! Of course, if I get a Saint-Saëns CD from Bettina, it'll actually be a Saint-Sa ns CD due to her umlaut book. And the CD will probably be very sticky. That's just the way I like it though. :devil:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> You can't bash Saint-Saëns around here. The spirit of Bettina would be very upset!  We can't have that. I'll stick to Brahms, Saint-Saëns, Vivaldi, and Francesco Zappa (the 18th century one). You can have all the Sorabji, Stockhausen, and Mahler that you want. More CDs of what I like for me, more CDs of what you like for you (well, except Mahler, nobody wants those)! Of course, if I get a Saint-Saëns CD from Bettina, it'll actually be a Saint-Sa ns CD due to her umlaut book. And the CD will probably be very sticky. That's just the way I like it though. :devil:


:O Bettina likes Saint Saens? :O i am suprized beyond recognition.

*nods, i shall look of the 18th century Zappa...

but then... i might enjoy Bettina's CDs... because... of that reason... :3 though i doubt she would grant me Beethoven... but a goddess can dream... :3


----------



## Capeditiea

Also to renumerate things... i remembered why i am often misunderstood...  
i am the goddess Eris... (my favourite depiction...) sadly, i am often confusing or confused... or both... so please eat a corncob.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> :O Bettina likes Saint Saens? :O i am suprized beyond recognition.


Oh, yes, very much so. Well, she'd make sure you spelled it Saint-Saëns though. The same can be said about Dvořák. Or should I say Dvo k since that's what her CDs say?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Oh, yes, very much so. Well, she'd make sure you spelled it Saint-Saëns though. The same can be said about Dvořák. Or should I say Dvo k since that's what her CDs say?


*note to self. incase we have a discussion about any composer with articulated letters... besure to spell it correctly.  other wise i may end up in a hellish dimension. :O


----------



## Flamme

I dont want to be seen as a total ''BASHER'' of SNs here because i met lots of interesting and inspiring people on here and on some others, it was worthwhile...


----------



## hpowders

I have noticed that the folks I knew, who left TC permanantly, did so quietly without fanfare and those who announced their departure in public posts, seemed more interested in being talked out of leaving.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Yeah, I have days when I think "Why are so many people on TC so obsessive/weird/simply wrong?"
Then (a) I remember that I can ignore a lot of threads: (b) I hear a new piece or performance and want to share it with people: or (c) some people on TC have really interesting things to say.
So I persist.


----------



## Capeditiea

...it bewilders me why these folk tend to write such a long statement why they want to leave... then end up coming back after a long break of six hours... 

i have no idea why folk do this... :O


----------



## elgar's ghost

I wish Neo Romanza, Vaneyes and Lunasong were still here - they are the only ones I miss.


----------



## laurie

elgars ghost said:


> I wish Neo Romanza,* Vaneyes* and Lunasong were still here - they are the only ones I miss.


I actually just thought of Vaneyes the other day; does anyone know why he's MIA? I think he was older;
I hope he's ok!


----------



## Capeditiea

I haven't seen their posts or remembered seeing them... :O did they leave a long time ago?


----------



## Norman Gunston

I believe in the Operatic tradition of Nellie Melba (Real name Helen Porter Mitchell). Her repertoire was small; in her whole career she sang no more than 25 roles and was closely identified with only ten and made a large number of "farewell" appearances......

She may even still be on TC somewhere


----------



## elgar's ghost

laurie said:


> I actually just thought of Vaneyes the other day; does anyone know why he's MIA? I think he was older;
> I hope he's ok!


I have no idea why he left but it seemed to be sudden. He had a gentle, non-confrontational posting style but he knew what he liked.

Lunasong posted these great stories and pictures of reeds that were contaminated with fungus, bugs etc. - they really are worth checking out if one has a yearning for the macabre!


----------



## laurie

elgars ghost said:


> *I have no idea why he left but it seemed to be sudden.* He had a gentle, non-confrontational posting style but he knew what he liked.
> 
> Lunasong posted these great stories and pictures of reeds that were contaminated with fungus, bugs etc. - they really are worth checking out if one has a yearning for the macabre!


Yes, it did .... I just hope he's not, um, you know,_ late _.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

laurie said:


> Yes, it did .... I just hope he's not, um, you know,_ late _.....


Well, cessation of Talk Classical activity could happen to any one of us for various reasons, but I like to assume that death and taxation are not the only inevitable factors.


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> I actually just thought of Vaneyes the other day; does anyone know why he's MIA? I think he was older;
> I hope he's ok!


Oh!!! One of those OLDER dudes. Never know whether they will wander away from Götterdämmerung in the middle of an act....or worse.

Can't we simply have a world for folks 20-30, exclusively??


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> I wish Neo Romanza, Vaneyes and Lunasong were still here - they are the only ones I miss.


Bettina, clara s, PetrB and Samurai for me.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Bettina and Samurai for me.


I think Bettina determined that the only way to live was to not be here. But, yes, I'm quite sure that she's quite alive. 

As for Vaneyes, he's been posting on various classical forums/newsgroups since the 1990s. He seemed to stop posting here when there were some questions posed about using copyrighted images on the forum (probably one of the last things he did was ask for some pictures he posted to be taken down). Those copyright questions were never really answered and perhaps Vaneyes didn't feel like waiting around for an answer. We might all be dead by the time that verdict comes down.


----------



## elgar's ghost

hpowders said:


> Oh!!! One of those OLDER dudes. Never know whether they will wander away from Götterdämmerung in the middle of an act....or worse.
> 
> Can't we simply have a world for folks 20-30, exclusively??


HP, I wouldn't be at all surprised if you end up being the one with the shovel to bury us all! :lol:


----------



## hpowders

elgars ghost said:


> HP, I wouldn't be at all surprised if you end up being the one with the shovel to bury us all! :lol:


That would indeed be a pit-hy.


----------



## Capeditiea

i shall grant hpowders the title, Pun Master!


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> i shall grant hpowders the title, Pun Master!


They rule my life. I even named my daughter Ra-pun-zel and she's completely bald!


----------



## Barbebleu

hpowders said:


> They rule my life. I even named my daughter Ra-pun-zel and she's completely bald!


I once went out with a red-head. No hair, just a red head!

I also once went out with a girl with long blonde hair all down her back. None on her head, just all down her back.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> That would indeed be a pit-hy.


And a grave responsibility?


----------



## geralmar

I detect thread drift.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Hey, I'm creative.  I'm a fiction writer (yes published in a few minor markets and making NO money at it). No one understands me either, including you! 

I'm leaving this Hades-Hole! (that was creative right there)

I may never return. Goodbye.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I came back.....


----------



## Capeditiea

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I came back.....


:O i now declare you, "the one who came back the fastest."


----------



## Capeditiea

geralmar said:


> I detect thread drift.


*nods, these things happen on a lot of these threads. :O we could discuss about anything now, and not worry about things. :3 since this thread has become a false hope for the lonely Capeditiea... :O


----------



## Norman Gunston

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I came back.....


Were you drifting?


----------



## hpowders

Barbebleu said:


> I once went out with a red-head. No hair, just a red head!
> 
> I also once went out with a girl with long blonde hair all down her back. None on her head, just all down her back.


Try match.com....it works better.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I'm back, you non-creative peons. But only to say that I might never return.


----------



## elgar's ghost

When you don't come back, can you come back and tell us what it's like not being here?


----------



## Kivimees

elgars ghost said:


> I wish Neo Romanza, Vaneyes and Lunasong were still here - they are the only ones I miss.


I miss ptr. His departure was very abrupt and he was 'getting on'. We almost met once when I was in Stockholm for a conference, but alas he was unable to get a flight at such short notice.


----------



## Capeditiea

elgars ghost said:


> When you don't come back, can you come back and tell us what it's like not being here?


Strangely, the air is more vivid. Where you begin to notice birds outside, and of course the mating cries of nearby cats... 

Later on you start smelling skunks who probably were doing something and were interupted by some human passerby, which then they decide that human is dangerous. and poof the whole town stinks.

After a moment you find there is an owl just hooing. Which after an unknown duration of time you are struck with your first with drawl of TC. :O which then you just randomly type things in a word document and repeatedly check back if there is a reply... :O


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> Strangely, the air is more vivid. Where you begin to notice birds outside, and of course the mating cries of nearby cats...
> 
> Later on you start smelling skunks who probably were doing something and were interupted by some human passerby, which then they decide that human is dangerous. and poof the whole town stinks.
> 
> After a moment you find there is an owl just hooing. Which after an unknown duration of time you are struck with your first with drawl of TC. :O which then you just randomly type things in a word document and repeatedly check back if there is a reply... :O


You know, I live for vivid air!!


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> You know, I live for vivid air!!


Well, you're not going to get it here. It smells like tuna in here.


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> Well, you're not going to get it here. It smells like tuna in here.


I only buy upscale tuna at Socks Fifth Avenue. Fits perfectly with my elitist snob image.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> I only buy upscale tuna at Socks Fifth Avenue. Fits perfectly with my elitist snob image.


Sears catalog for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Oh, you think I'm kidding?

When I go, your lives will shroud in stygian twilight without the ethereal gleam of my creative genius.


----------



## Capeditiea

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Oh, you think I'm kidding?
> 
> When I go, your lives will shroud in stygian twilight without the ethereal gleam of my creative genius.


:O i don't want to see sparkling vampires, please stay. *cries


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Alright, I'll stay.
For humanity.


----------



## Capeditiea

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Alright, I'll stay.
> For humanity.


:3 good, but not all of us are humans here.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :3 good, but not all of us are humans here.


and some of us even like Wagner


----------



## hpowders

Capeditiea said:


> :3 good, but not all of us are humans here.


FINALLY!!! Glad to find someone who actually admits it!!!!


----------



## Capeditiea

hpowders said:


> FINALLY!!! Glad to find someone who actually admits it!!!!


:O you already knew i wasn't human? :O


----------



## Guest

I'm leaving too--possibly permanently. I just don't enjoy the atmosphere anymore. I've met some wonderful people as well as some not so great, and the latter seems to be on the rise. Maybe I'll check back at some point. Goodbye.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm leaving too--possibly permanently. I just don't enjoy the atmosphere anymore. I've met some wonderful people as well as some not so great, and the latter seems to be on the rise. Maybe I'll check back at some point. Goodbye.


I'm very sad to read this, K. I would have preferred that you put several people or entire sections of the forum on ignore, but you do what you gotta' do.

During your break maybe you will take up a new instrument? Try a new hobby that you never thought you would. Take flying lessons--helicopter lessons. Finally take that trip back to Germany and stay a few months......

I'll miss you. :kiss:


----------



## znapschatz

Capeditiea said:


> :3 good, but not all of us are humans here.


On the internet, nobody knows if you are a dog.


----------



## Guest

I want to be a slug.


----------



## Klassik

znapschatz said:


> On the internet, nobody knows if you are a dog.


I don't know, this usually becomes obvious.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Klassik said:


> I don't know, this usually becomes obvious.


woof Woof woof .


----------



## Klassik

Norman Gunston said:


> woof Woof woof .


I see that you have nice woofers there, Norman.


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> I want to be a slug.


Shouldn't be too hard..:lol::kiss:


----------



## Dan Ante

Capeditiea said:


> :3 good humans here.


Still here..oh well............


----------



## Capeditiea

Dan Ante said:


> Still here..oh well............


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... don't tell them the secret. :O


----------



## Larkenfield

I shall take a long break from taking a long break, and I hope others will do likewise.


----------



## Rogerx

7 pages of breaks, give me a break.


----------



## Capeditiea

Rogerx said:


> 7 pages of breaks, give me a break.


*grants Rogerx a kitkat. :3 now you better enjoy it.


----------



## Capeditiea

i am anry as hell... my post count would clearly be in the thousands if Community was to be added to the count... grrrrrrr. *busts out some death metal punk melody.


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i am anry as hell... my post count would clearly be in the thousands if Community was to be added to the count... grrrrrrr. *busts out some death metal punk melody.


This is nothing worth complaining about. Here at the Community Forum, quality matters. Let the people who worry about quantity stay upstairs. :tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> This is nothing worth complaining about. Here at the Community Forum, quality matters. Let the people who worry about quantity stay upstairs. :tiphat:


*nods, if the world was only that simple where we could simply eat ghost pepper chips, nearly die from coughing... then, trying to figure out how to post the post 222 since it is one of my favourite numbers... (i kinda went posting happy and missed my most favourite numbers... 67, 73, 167... so i gotta make 222 the best post ever made.


----------



## Capeditiea

Capeditiea said:


> *nods, if the world was only that simple where we could simply eat ghost pepper chips, nearly die from coughing... then, trying to figure out how to post the post 222 since it is one of my favourite numbers... (i kinda went posting happy and missed my most favourite numbers... 67, 73, 167... so i gotta make 222 the best post ever made.


so i accidently posted my official 222nd post...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Breaks are good for slowing down. Hey, I want to cross the road right here. Where's my house again...


----------



## Capeditiea

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Breaks are good for slowing down. Hey, I want to cross the road right here. Where's my house again...


you turned down the incorrect block... you somehow ended up in Nebraska.


----------



## Dan Ante

Capeditiea said:


> so i accidently posted my official 222nd post...


Can't count either! perhaps you should take a break eh.


----------



## Capeditiea

Dan Ante said:


> Can't count either! perhaps you should take a break eh.


yeah... for at least a few hours... :3 so i can effectively listen to Ockeghem for the first time. along with Dunstable. 
*nods,


----------



## Dan Ante

Capeditiea said:


> yeah... for at least a few hours... :3 so i can effectively listen to Ockeghem for the first time. along with Dunstable.
> *nods,


Youy will enjoy Ockeghem


----------

